#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-14
<kanouk> lol Ankman :-D
<kanouk> moi je m'amuse beaucoup avec gimp
<kanouk> et inkscape d'ailleurs
<kanouk> j'ai fait beaucoup de choses avec gimp
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> je peux t'en montrer quelques-unes si ça t'intéresse
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> attends je reviens et te montre
<kanouk> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=586701multicolor.png
<kanouk> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=365478PDLinuxOS.jpg
<Ankman> avec gimp?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> et le dernier lien j'ai fait avec gimp et Dia
<Ankman> wow
<kanouk> et j'en ai plusieurs autres
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> celle-ci avec gimp et inkscape
<kanouk> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=207310background_1__1917x1438_.jpg
<kanouk> celle-ci tu vas rire, faite avec inkscape dans mes débuts: http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=432079lady.png
<Musashimaru> ????
<kanouk> qu'est-ce qu'il y a Musashimaru ?
<Musashimaru> rien, c'est quoi ces images?
<kanouk> ce sont des images que j'ai faites avec gimp et que je montre à Ankman 
<Ankman> nice
<kanouk> on m'avait demandé de faire des images pour pclinuxos
<kanouk> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=513264pclinuxos_clouds.jpg
<kanouk> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=625731paysage.jpg
<kanouk> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=575315rideaux1_fancy.jpg
<kanouk> fait un peu salon cette dernière
<Ankman> fancy :-)
<kanouk> oui ;-D
<kanouk> je m'amuse bien avec ces logiciels
<kanouk> et toi Ankman , avec quel logiciel tu t'amuses le + ?
<Ankman> audacity
<Ankman> gimp
<Ankman> xmame
<Ankman> pornview ;-)
<kanouk> j'utilise aussi audacity mais je ne connais pas xmame
<kanouk> lol ouais ton dernier je connais pas non plus :D
<kanouk> xmame pour les jeux
<kanouk> xaos pour les fractales
<KimLaroux> "PornView is an image and movie viewer/manager with thumbnail previews. Additional features includes thumbnail caching, directory tree views, adjustable zoom, and fullscreen view. Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for hands-free viewing."
<KimLaroux> hand-free, LOL!
<KimLaroux> ça porte bien son nom
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> j'avais vu oui sur internet :-D
<Ankman> xmame pour jouer arcade video games
<kanouk> oui j'ai vu
<Ankman> Pacman, Space Invaders, 3000 autre
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> moi je joue pas à aucun jeu
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> je m'y connais pas
<Ankman> KimLaroux: hand-free, indeed. can come handy on certain occasions ;-)
 * KimLaroux facepalms.
<KimLaroux> at least it's not pretending to be something else
<Ankman> *g*
<Ankman> linux is honest
<KimLaroux> Oh really?
<KimLaroux> I never made a statement of it
<Ankman> Torvalds once explained how the expression on Tux was "designed"
<KimLaroux> oO
<Ankman> having have a good beer and the best sex of his life
<KimLaroux> LOL!
<KimLaroux> now you make me want to go see that face
<KimLaroux> and to think that I actually own a Linux shirt with Tux on the back
<Ankman> hehe
<Ankman> i try to find  proof
<Ankman> hope it was not a hoax
<KimLaroux> haha I hope so too
<Ankman> "It was important for Linus that the penguin look happy, like it just have been drinking a beer and just had some of the best sex in its life.
<KimLaroux> omg
<KimLaroux> hahahahaha
<KimLaroux> where!
<Ankman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk%3ATux
<KimLaroux> HAHAHA!
<KimLaroux> XD
<Ankman> http://www.cult-branding.com/cbprofiles/linux-cult-brand-profile.html
<KimLaroux> that's hilarous
<Ankman> honest
<KimLaroux> "Today, Linux has millions of users around the world, and Torvalds is treated as a near-religious figure responsible for freeing a nation of engineers from their chains to sub-par operating systems."
<KimLaroux> I love that line
<Ankman> :-)
<deuxpi> ouais, mais Linux = kernel seulement
<KimLaroux> cette article est un oeuvre d'art
<Musashimaru> y'en a qui dise sur une même ligne: Linux = cac et Android = super
<KimLaroux> oO
<Musashimaru> alors les gens... ils comprennent rien pour la plupart
<KimLaroux> ça prend différent mondes pour faire un monde =P
<Musashimaru> les gens disent linux = caca... mias savent pas qu'ils ont plus de system linux chez eux que windows
<KimLaroux> Heresy!
<KimLaroux> je vois jute les routeur qui peuvent cacher Linux, quoi d'autre?
<KimLaroux> juste*
<KimLaroux> J'aime bien voir Tux sur les boites des routeurs de Linksys
<Musashimaru> Télé, appareil photo, téléphonne, tu en veux d'autres?
<KimLaroux> télé et APN?
<KimLaroux> faut croire que je suis dépasser par les technologies
<KimLaroux> mais j'avoue voir l'utilit.
<Musashimaru> bha, généralement, c'et plus vers le moyen haut de game
<KimLaroux> utilité*
<deuxpi> il y en a souvent dans des systèmes industriels
<KimLaroux> Jean Coutu utilise Linux dans leurs caisses, j'ai remarqué ça l'autre jour
<Ankman> wow
<KimLaroux> j'assume qu'ils sont pas les seuls
<Ankman> affichier tux? :-)
<KimLaroux> Non, mais sur l'écran tu peu lire "Linux" en haut
<Musashimaru> air canada aussi dasn les systemes multimedia
<KimLaroux> Et dire qu'il a un si grand nombre de gens qui connaissent pas Linux
<kanouk> et il y a un grand nombre de gens à qui on en parler mais qui veulent pas en entendre parler
<KimLaroux> ça c'est aussi vrai, va voir pourquoi maintenant
<kanouk> j'en sais rien
<KimLaroux> je crois que c'est le mot "gratuit" qui fait peur au gens, ils s'attendent à une pogne
<Musashimaru> http://www.slate.fr/story/8047/los-de-google-sera-un-bide
<kanouk> mais il m'est déjà arrivé d'en parler à un conseiller en informatique et ....:(
<Musashimaru> Là, tu as plein de conneries. Oublie la partie chrome OS, et lit le reste. Plus con que ca tu meurts
<Musashimaru> "conseillé en informatique"? c'Est quoi ca?
<Musashimaru> un mec qui a eu une formation de 2 semaines?
<kanouk> la personne est pas technicien il est conseiller
<Musashimaru> oui, il connait rien. Il sait pas pourquoi Linux c'est bien et pourquoi linux c'est a chier... Il sait rien .
<KimLaroux> "consillé en informatique" est just un euphémisme pour "Vendeur"
<kanouk> lol............... moi je lui ai conseillé Linux mais ............
<KimLaroux> c'est, par exemple, utilisé à La Source et Bureau en Gros
<kanouk> il en avait déjà entendu parler mais je sais pas par qui
<Musashimaru> Les gars vendent leur truc... Windows oui, mias pas pour tout et n'importe quoi. Pareil pour Linux
<kanouk> et moi j'ai pas réussi à lui vendre ma salade ;-D
<kanouk> il sait pas ce qu'il a manqué lol
<KimLaroux> Les gars se foutent éperdument de ce qui est approprié; ils sont là pour faire du ca$h
<Musashimaru> c'est pour ca que j'ai pas donné suite à la compagnie qui est venu pour nous fournir un service de gestion/installation serveur central d'Entreprise
<Musashimaru> Quand j'ai vu sa proposition, je me suis demandé si je lui avait parlé tellement c'était un truc qui tenait ps compte de ce que je voulais.
<kanouk> @ +++
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Lrrr> lo
<Ankman> lo
<d2_racing> vous avez vu le film incendie ?
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-15
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<MaLiXs> bonsoir
<IdleOne> Who was it that setup voip and saved a tone of money, they had posted a blog about it?
<deuxpi> I did not blog about it, but I do have an Asterisk setup at home
<IdleOne> I remember the person telling me they had multiple numbers in different area codes and they all forwarded to his home phone so his family could dial the local number for them and he would receive the calls on his home phone.
<deuxpi> Yes, it is very easy to do
<IdleOne> he saved something like $50-$60 a month
<deuxpi> depending on the provider, each number costs a few dollars per month
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> so he ended up paying $3-4 a month for his phone
<deuxpi> if you register all the numbers with the same account, you can probably link them (they call them DID's) to the same SIP or IAX identifier
<IdleOne> the most expensive part was buying the Voip phone for the house
<deuxpi> I use a normal DECT phone system with an ATA (analog telephone adapter)
<deuxpi> it wasn't too expensive
<kanouk> bonsoir
<gringostar> Allo
<kanouk> allo gringostar 
<gringostar> J'essai d'installer le package ubuntu restricted extra qui contient les codecs et plugins pour dvd, flash, mp3, etc.
<kanouk> et ça marche pas?
<gringostar> mais je recois un message d'erreur qui dit de désinstaller ...
<gringostar> ffmpeg 
<kanouk> tu passes par le terminal?
<gringostar> codec et library
<gringostar> non
<kanouk> tu as quelle distro déjà?
<gringostar> xubuntu 10.10 et j'ai sélectionné le package de xubuntu :0
<kanouk> ok
<gringostar> le problem c'est que j'ai déjà le codec de ffmpeg
<kanouk> ah tu te sers jamais non plus de ton gestionnaire de paquets synaptics?
<kanouk> tu fais quoi pour les installer?
<gringostar> parfois oui, lorsque la logitheque n'a pas ce que je cherche
<kanouk> ok
<gringostar> J'ai pris la logitheque
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> ben me semble que ffmpeg c'est une librairie pas un codec
<gringostar> oui tu as raison
<kanouk> essaie : sytème, administration, gestionnaire de paquets synaptics, fais Ctrl +F et tape le nom de ton paquet
<gringostar> donc la logitheque me dit que le package que j'essai d'installer contient une librarie que j'ai déjà et que je devrais la désinstaller avant de continuer
<kanouk> si je me rappelle je pense que dans la librairie ffmpeg tu as libavcodec 52 ou autre, quelque chose de semblable et peut-être que ce que tu veux installer, les codecs ne sont pas la même version
<kanouk> tu pourrais vérifier ça en passant par synaptics et en cliquant sur l'onglet dépendances
<kanouk> tu verrais s'il y a quelque chose qui entre en conflit avec tel ou tel paquet
<gringostar> ok donc je devrais toujours utiliser synaptique car ils efface lui-meme les packages en trop
<kanouk> bien moi je préfère synaptics parce qu'il te montre les paquets qu'il supprimera
<gringostar> je crois que ca devait marcher...
<gringostar> je test
<kanouk> alors exemple: il peut arriver que tu veuilles supprimer un paquet
<kanouk> qui supprimera aussi xubuntu-desktop par exemple
<kanouk> alors bien entendu tu ne supprimeras pas ce paquet pour pas faire de gaffe
<gringostar> Bonne idée!
<kanouk> si tu veux quelques trucs concernant synaptics je peux t'en donner
<kanouk> moi je m'étais créé un filtre
<kanouk> en ce moment je n'ai plus ubuntu....mon ordi a planté
<kanouk> installe le paquet deborphan aussi
<kanouk> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/deborphan
<gringostar> Bon j'ai installé le package restricted extras mais dans sa description ils disent qu'il ne contient pas le libdvdcss2 qui permet de lire les dvd mais lorsque je cherche libdvdcss2 dans synaptic, le résultat est le package que je viens d'installer: xubuntu restricted extras
<kanouk> pour avoir libdvdcss2 tu dois activer les dépôts medibuntu et si tu sais pas comment faire alors je cherche le dépôts avec toi que tu devras ajouter dans ton sources.list
<kanouk> tout y est ici: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_modifier_sources_maj
<kanouk> à faire attention de rajouter les dépôts de ta distribution
<gringostar> Je ne suis pas encore tres habitué à xubuntu..
<kanouk> c'est la même chose qu'ubuntu
<kanouk> tu veux que je t'aide?
<gringostar> je cherche l'éditeur de source
<gringostar> aparamment il n'est pas avec synaptic
<kanouk> système, administration, sources de logiciels
<kanouk> une fois que tu auras ouvert cette fenêtre dis-moi svp
<gringostar> J'ai trouvé, dans xubuntu, je n'ai pas de menu administration comme avec ubuntu, j'ai trouvé les souces dans settings de synaptic
<kanouk> oui tu peux les avoir par là aussi
<kanouk> ou dans /etc/apt/sources.list aussi je crois
<kanouk> tu as gedit?
<gringostar> non?
<kanouk> tu dois l'avoir et tu le sais pas
<kanouk> fais donc : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list dans le terminal
<gringostar> il y a un équivalent surement
<gringostar> gedit
<gringostar> The program 'gedit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<gringostar> sudo apt-get install gedit
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> fais-le
<yhs> L'équivalent xubuntu de gedit c'est mousepad ...
<kanouk> bon garde ton terminal ouvert tu n'auras pas besoin de gedit lol
<gringostar> merci
<kanouk> bon là attend je vais te dire quoi faire
<kanouk> ferme synaptic s'il est ouvert et sources de logiciels aussi
<kanouk> ton mot de passe te sera demandé
<kanouk> colle ça dans le terminal
<kanouk> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get -q update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get -q update
<kanouk> sudo apt-get update
<kanouk> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<kanouk> je te donne le lien: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/medibuntu
<gringostar> est-ce que tu peux m'expliquer la commande?
<gringostar> ok
<kanouk> moi je le ferais en mode graphique...en bas de la page
<gringostar> oups
<gringostar> brb
<gringostar> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-16
<gringostar> Ok les dvd fonctionnent mais je n'ai pas de son...
<gringostar> c'est bon, je n'utilisait pas le bon driver...
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<d2_racing> bon Ankman 
<deuxpi> wtf?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, le bounder de sipherdee "bounce" ;)
<cyphermox> *bouncer
<deuxpi> ouais, et il s'est endormi sur le clavierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<deuxpi> :)
<mathben> ça fait bizarre se faire kicker pour flood de connexion
<Lrrr> hm?
<mathben> ça ne l'empêche pas de flooder...
<Lrrr> Ben ça l'empêche de flooder oui...
<Lrrr> le serveur il s'en fou un peu qu'il joigne à tous les quelques minutes...
<mathben> ha, ok, je comprend, le délai a été augmenté :o
<cyphermox> bon on ve réglé ca un peu
<cyphermox> c'est pas "gratuit", je lui ai envoyé un memo de me pinger quand il est devant l'ordi, et j'enleverai ca plus tard ajd pour vérifier si c'est réglé
<cyphermox> sipherdee, rebienvenue ;)
<sipherdee> désolé pour le flood, je vais revoir ma configuration au bnc.
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox, je finis ma physio et je pars pour l'heure Ubuntu
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, ok
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, c'est tranquil ici.... y a 2 personnes pour l'instant :)
<cyphermox> cool, je pars sous peu
<cyphermox> probablement dans 5 min si j'arrive à trouver mon bug
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, t'as parlé à ceux qui sont intéressés à planifier un release party>
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, non j'ai pas eu vraiment de nom d'interessé...
<cyphermox> ok, dans ce cas on enverra un call sur la liste
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, c'est fait :) 
<kanouk> bonsoir
<sipherdee> bonsoir!
<kanouk> bonsoir sipherdee 
<brosseaub> Bonjour
<kanouk> allo brosseaub 
<brosseaub> Est-ce que qqc peut me pointer dans la bonne direction pour l'installation de php 5.3.5 sur ubuntu server 10.04 ?
<brosseaub> j'ai essayer les deb de dotdeb mais je suis dans une boucle de dépendance
<brosseaub> google ne me done rien de bon non plus il doit bien y avoir un repo qui offre la dernière version stable ? non ?
<kanouk> euh! moi je sais pas
<brosseaub> ok je dois partir mais si qqc a une idée je suis preneur
<kanouk> bonsoir cyphermox 
<cyphermox> kanouk, bonsoir
<kanouk> ça va?
<cyphermox> bien sur, toi?
<kanouk> bien aussi merci 
<Mobidoy> Ont est pas loin Kanouk, viens faire ton tour :P 
<kanouk> allo Mobidoy 
<kanouk> vous êtes où vous disiez l'autre jour?
<kanouk> à quelques milles de chez moi :)
<kanouk> bon café
<Mobidoy> Café crème sur Roland Therrien
<Mobidoy> Derrière le cégep
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> pas trop difficile de se rendre là
<kanouk> je connais un peu ce coin
<kanouk> un de ces jours j'irai
<kanouk> l'été aussi vous vous réunissez là?
<Mobidoy> à tous les Mercredis... 
<kanouk> alors pas de congé l'été?
<Mobidoy> nope :) 
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> ça s'appelle comme ça le resto: café crème?
<kanouk> excuse mais je me souviens plus très bien
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> brûlerie café crème
<kanouk> merci :) un de ces jours j'irai faire mon tour
<kanouk> en passant mon ordi est définitivement planté cette fois
<kanouk> j'ai dû enlever la batterie
<Mobidoy> comment ca ? 
<kanouk> il a replanté, quand j'ai eu tout fini de configurer l'écran s'est mise à scintiller et j'ai dû l'arrêter avec le bouton marche/arrêt et impossible de le redémarrer
<Mobidoy> bizz...
<kanouk> et il démarrait, arrêtait sans cesse lol
<kanouk> j'ai donc dû enlever la batterie
<Mobidoy> weird !!! 
<kanouk> c'était pas ma fin de semaine disons
<Mobidoy> ca doit pas...
<kanouk> pas du tout
<kanouk> mais là j'ai Lucid mais en Puppy
<kanouk> :D
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-17
<kanouk> @ +++
<brosseaub> bonjour
<brosseaub> est-ce que qqc sait comment installer php 5.3.5 sur un ubuntu 10.04 ?
<brosseaub> version serveur
<deuxpi> c'est pas déjà 5.3 qu'il y a ?
<brosseaub> oui mais j'ai besoin des driver sqlite et ils sont dans 5.3.3 + 
<brosseaub> je cherche un repo pour la dernière version stable. il doit exister un ppa ou qqc
<deuxpi> 5.3.3 est dans maverick (10.10)
<deuxpi> c'est peut-être plus facile d'importer les paquets manuellement
<brosseaub> oui mais je ne peux pas updater mon serveur chez iweb car leur smartserver sont compatible seulement avec 10.04
<brosseaub> j'ai essayer avec les deb de dotdeb mais je tombe dans une boucle de dépendance 
<deuxpi> mais tu peux utiliser des paquets d'une autre version sans upgrade
<brosseaub> ha intéressant je vais essayer
<deuxpi> le résultat n'est pas plus garanti que d'utiliser un ppa ou un autre dépôt
<deuxpi> la fonction se nomme "pinning" 
<deuxpi> par exemple, https://wiki.xkyle.com/Apt-Pinning
<brosseaub> est-ce qu'il existe un backport de php de 10.10 vers 10.04 ? 
<IdleOne> https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/php5?field.series_filter=lucid
<IdleOne> PPA ^^
<deuxpi> whoah :)
<IdleOne> ou bien compiler la source toi meme
<brosseaub> whoah
<brosseaub> superbe merci mon google fu is weak
<IdleOne> my google fu is pretty good
<IdleOne> :)
<deuxpi> j'imagine qu
<deuxpi> 'on peut "truster" les gens de nginx
<IdleOne> I would think so
<IdleOne> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28458/upgrade-to-a-specific-version-of-php 
<IdleOne> I am not a big fan of askubuntu but it did have the answer 
<brosseaub> je sais pas mais je l'utilise comme stremear http pour du h264 et ça marche du nom de dieu
<deuxpi> 3 out of 4 answers tell to build from source :/
<IdleOne> yup
<brosseaub> je ne serais pas ici si la réponce que je voulais était de compilé de source...
<brosseaub> c'est simple a faire mais un paquet de trouble a maintenir....
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> brb
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<mathben> bonsoir :)
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<d2_racing> mon souper est prêt :P
<d2_racing> A+
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-18
<qwebirc15431> bonjour
<deuxpi> bonjour !
<Ankman> bon
<qwebirc15431> je suis nouveau sur Ubuntu.. je cherchais le logiciel pour prendre des photos avec une webcam
<qwebirc15431> c`est quoi ?
<qwebirc15431> je suis sur le gestionnaire de paquets mais il y a pas mal de resultat pour webcam
<Ankman> cheese
<qwebirc15431> cheese ?
<Ankman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/cheese
<Ankman> chercher "cheese" en "applications/audio-video
<qwebirc15431> je telecharge de la ? Je croyais que c`etait dans synaptic
<qwebirc15431> je roule 10.10
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> c'est deja la
<Ankman> click "applications"
<qwebirc15431> ah! merci je le vois dans le menu,... duh!!! merci bcp
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> autrefois: applicatios/software-center
<Ankman> et installer
<cyphermox> bonsoir
<mathben_> qwebirc15431: alors, ta webcam fonctionne bien?
<qwebirc15431> non :(
<qwebirc15431> je vais regarde ca plus tard... image noire... :(
<mathben_> il a plusieurs driver, tu peux les tester avec gstreamer-properties
<mathben_> qwebirc15431: je crois que tu dois l'installer
<Ankman> 2222
<Ankman> oops
<qwebirc419> bonjour, ca vas vous autre
<qwebirc419> bizarre
<qwebirc419> bon
<mathben_> heu
<Jade> bonjour
<B-L> Bonjours a tous
<B-L> Ankman:  c'est pas lui qui aime bien les jeux ca!
<mathben> B-L: bonjour :)
<B-L> Allo ca va?
<B-L> mathben:  Ca va
<mathben> je l'ai manqué, il n'a pas de notification avec irssi :(
<mathben> http://www.codealpha.net/215/script-irssi-ubuntu-notify-osd-notification-system/
<mathben> maintenant il va avoir des notifications avec irssi ^^
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, choclo a midi ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, chuis a longueuil
<Mobidoy> Ok pis ? Pastel de Choclo ? 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, pas grave si tu es  longueuil tu veux-tu y aller ? 
<cyphermox> ah j'peux ben, mais ca va me prendre du temps me rendre
<Mobidoy> Dont play Dummy... :) Je vais aller te chercher !! 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ok ? 
<cyphermox> quand ca
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, je vais etre la dans +/- 30 minutes
<cyphermox> euh ok jva me depecher de finir ce que j'ai a faire ici alors ;P
<Mobidoy> ok , je te lache un Wack quand je suis pas loin de chez vous ! 
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, are you going ? 
<IdleOne> Not this week.
<Mobidoy> K :) 
<Mobidoy> OMW Ciao !!! 4
<B-L> J'ai une partition avec des donner et je voudrais la réduire pour créer une nouvelle partition sans perdre mes donner! 
<deuxpi> B-L: tu peux utiliser le logiciel "gparted" qui permet de redimensionner les partitions
<deuxpi> mais attention! vaut mieux avoir un bon backup quand même
<B-L> je fais redimensionner la partition ce qui va créer une autre partition ?
<deuxpi> ça va créer un espace libre dans lequel il est possible de créer une nouvelle partition
<B-L> Tout sa sans perdre mes donner?    
<deuxpi> y'a toujours un risque
<B-L> J'ai 38 go de donner utiliser dessus alors je peut pas mettre tout ca sur un dvd ni sur une clé usb
<mathben> B-L: tu peux toujours le transférer sur un autre disque temporairement
<B-L> l'espace libre je la met avant ou après ?    ca me demande espace libre précédant et espace libre suivant lequel choisir.
<mathben> je crois que ça ne dérange pas, mais moi, je mets toujours après. Ça dépend de ton besoin. Si tu as juste une partition et que tu en veux deux, il n'aura pas de problème si tu le mets après
<deuxpi> B-L: ça change probablement pas grand chose, mais si par exemple il y avait eu déjà de l'espace libre après ça aurait pu faire un "trou" plus grand
<B-L> j'ai juste un DD, dessus j'ai ma partition swap, une partition avec ubuntu et une autre avec mes donner personnelle 
<B-L> ma partition avec ubuntu n'est pas asser grande pour mettre mes donner dessus
<mathben> B-L: es-tu sur un ubuntu live?
<B-L> je faire une autre partition pour pouvoir installer LMDE dessus pour la testé
<B-L> je ne suis pas en live-cd si sais ce que tu veux dire. 
<deuxpi> si c'est pas le matériel que tu veux tester, tu peux peut-être utiliser une machine virtuelle?
<deuxpi> je suis un gros fan de ce genre de choses :)
<B-L> j'ai ubuntu 9.10 et j'ai quelque bug avec les nouvelles version 10.04 et 10.10 alors je voudrais testé mon matériel avec LMDE
<B-L>  j'ai un bug qu'avec ubuntu 10.04 et 10.10. C'est a dire un gèle du  serveur X. Le problème serais du au pilote vidéo -intel,  incompatibilité avec des chipsets à base de nVidia et la solution serais  en cours de développement. Le bug vient de la si je me fi aux problème lister sur le site ubuntu-fr
<deuxpi> si je comprends bien, LMDE est basé sur Debian testing, ce qui devrait ressembler pas mal à Ubuntu 10.04/10.10
<deuxpi> aussi il y a un outil de repartionnement lors de l'installation (celui développé pour Ubuntu, d'ailleurs)
<deuxpi> et c'est un Live DVD
<B-L> J'ai eu le même bug avec LMDE, mais en live-dvd, du au fais que j'étais en live-dvd ou une fois installer j'aurai le même bug ?
<deuxpi> euh... mon petit doigt (qui est pas toujours super fiable) me dit que ça serait le même bug
<B-L> je pense la même chose moi aussi :)
<B-L> je devrai peut-être attendre la prochaine version ( 11.04 ) pour voir si le bug seras corriger 
<deuxpi> B-L: si tu n'es pas trop embêté par l'anglais, tu peux chercher sur Launchpad si il y a le bug que tu rencontres; sinon tu peux l'ajouter et suivre le développement et même donner un coup de main pour le test
<B-L> je suis nul en anglais et je crois avoir trouver mon bug sur le site de ubuntu-fr, mais je n'en suis pas sur. Du moins sa ressemble beaucoup a se je j'ai pu voir sur les furum.  Sur le site, ils disent que la solution serais en développement.   
<B-L> D'ici a la je devrai resté sur ubutnu 9.10
<deuxpi> je ne vois pas beaucoup de bugs rapportés à propos de la vidéo intel sur système nvidia...
<deuxpi> (je dois revenir un peu plus tard...)
<deuxpi> (j'ai pas vu l'heure!)
<B-L> deuxpi:   A+ alors
<cyphermox> MagicFab, http://www.dell.com/ca/business/p/latitude-2110/pd
<cyphermox> MagicFab, http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=nb_l2120_f12_e&c=ca&l=en&s=bsd&cs=cabsdt1&model_id=latitude-2120
<sipherdee> zut, j'ai oublié le ubuntu hour et je pouvais ce midi! :(
<mathben> bonne fin de semaine :)
<kanouk> bonsoir
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir d2_racing 
<d2_racing> ça va kanouk ?
<kanouk> bien merci et toi?
<d2_racing> merci, moi aussi ça va très bien
<kanouk> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-19
<hakimsheriff> BONJOUR!!!
<B-L> deuxpi:   salut ca va
<MaLiXs> bonjours jai un probleme a installer mes logiciel est que qqun pourais m'aider
<MaLiXs> en fait j'ai une mise a jour qui a merder et a chaque fois que j'install ou enlève mes programme j'ai des erreur  
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> -f == fix
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> ou plutôt bonjour
<Ankman> bonjj
<kanouk> hello Ankman :)
<kanouk> ça va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> bien merci
<Ankman> linux marche bien?
<kanouk> mon puppy lucid oui sauf que je n'arrive pas à garder les raccourcis d'applications que je mets sur mon bureau
<kanouk> quand je redémarre toutes les icônes sont disparues
<kanouk> mais à part ça tout va bien
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> et je m'amuse à me créer des fonds d'écran
 * Ankman s'amuse avec windows ;-P
<kanouk> lol :-D
<kanouk> c'est moins intéressant que de s'amuser avec linux
<Ankman> web cam ne marche en linux avec skype
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> tu as pas essayé avec amsn?
<kanouk> d'habitude ça fonctionne
<Ankman> non
<kanouk> et tu connais pas amsn?
<Ankman> marche avec pidgin
<kanouk> ok
<kanouk> mais avec amsn la cam fonctionne
<kanouk> sous linux
<Musashimaru> Ankman, ta webcam est pas UVC?
<kanouk> allo Musashimaru 
<Ankman> non
<Musashimaru> bon, je reboot moi. Je vias voir si ATI c'est encore de la merde aprés un redémarrage
<Ankman> logitec E2500
<Musashimaru> salut
<Musashimaru> officiel, ATI c'est de la merde
<kanouk> lol
<Musashimaru> c'est drole
<Musashimaru> un tel mérpis de linux, c'est même impressionnant
<Musashimaru> j'ai une radeon HD 6950, sous wine le système crash, mais avant de crasher, j'ai 1/3 du fps d'un 8800GT de nvidia
<Musashimaru> a vrai dire, Nvidia c'est de la merde aussi... mais moins
<Musashimaru> ils ont un "survey" linux, y'A même pas ma mcarte graphique ni la version du dernier driver dedans...
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-20
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<ict4ngo> eh
<mathben> bonjour
<mathben> je programme un script présentement, je me demandais comment je pourrais faire, de ma manière simple, j'aimerais avoir le nom d'un répertoire don't un des fichiers à l'intérieur a été modifié récemment
<mathben> je peux faire un find pour avoir le nom des fichier qui ont été modifié récemment
<mathben> ha, on a le chemin dans find, j'ai répondu à ma question ¬¬
<qwebirc65790> bonjour
<mathben> qwebirc65790: bonjour
<qwebirc65790> je viens d`aller a la miniformation a mile-end, jessayais le chat
<qwebirc65790> superbe :)
<Musashimaru> mini formation mile-end?
<qwebirc65790> je me demandais ou trouver l informaiton sur les evenements, c`est pas tres clair sur le site
<qwebirc65790> Musashimaru: oui, cherche sur goolgle bibliotheque mile-end et linux
<qwebirc65790> bon je vais chercher, merci!!
<kanouk> bonjour!
<mathben> kanouk: bonjour :)
<kanouk> bonjour mathben :)
<kanouk> bon dimanche
<mathben> merci, il fait beau dehors?
<kanouk> oui très beau en effet
<kanouk> je suis sortie tout à l'heure et on était bien
<mathben> je préfère le python au bash
<mathben> c'est long écrire du bash et toutes les mini erreurs qu'on peut faire ¬¬
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-12
<tottto-drummond> Salut la gang..
<tottto-drummond> Est-ce qu il y en a parmis vous qui ont commencé a penser au prochain release party ?
<cyphermox> tottto-drummond: pas tellement encore
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-13
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: poke
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-14
<Chex> cyphermox: morning sir.. gearing up for release?
<cyphermox> yeap.
<Chex> fun, good luck. 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-15
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: poke
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: do you want to bother with a CVE number for 905748?
<cyphermox> (in case it's relevant)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: I need more details to request a CVE...what's broken, the kernel drivers?
<cyphermox> I do believe so. I thought you had already started looking into that
<cyphermox> I'm just being thorough, I can push a workaround in NM in no time
<mdeslaur> as usual, I got distracted by more pressing matters :P
<cyphermox> :)
<cyphermox> I'm not sure if it's the drivers or something more general in the stack, as any driver seems to show the same behavior here
<mdeslaur> let me actually try it tomorrow, so we're talking about the same things, and I'll get back to you
<cyphermox> or s/any/many/
<cyphermox> I recall my office laptop was creating the adhoc network the right way, I think
<cyphermox> I'll retest tomorrow, I'll be in the office
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-16
<mdeslaur> I'll try on my T500 thinkpad tomorrow
<mdeslaur> actually, I can spend the whole day tomorrow playing with that
<cyphermox> wow. talk about a cushy life in the security team :)
<cyphermox> regardless, I'll disable wpa in nm, it's easy to re-enable if it turns out it gets fixed
<cyphermox> j'ai ouvert la tâche pour linux, si tu veux le confirmer demain
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: dude, for you I clear out my agenda :)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: hey
<Ankman> mo
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: est-ce que ca te tente d'ouvrir le bug WPA upstream dans network-manager?
<cyphermox> bah je peux bien
<mdeslaur> j'essaie de trouver comment demander un CVE
<cyphermox> j'en avais déjà parlé à dcbw
<mdeslaur> ca me prends des détails
<mdeslaur> il avait dit quoi? -EKERNELPROBLEM?
<cyphermox> c'est pas un CVE dans NM :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: en gros, oui
<mdeslaur> ouais, c'est ce que je pense aussi
<cyphermox> en plus, regarde ce que ca donne quand tu crée le réseau adhoc dans wpasupplicant, avec wpa et tout, et que tu regarde iw dev wlan0 scan
<mdeslaur> ok, laisse tomber
<cyphermox> l'entrée pour le réseau dit bien que le kernel pense l'avoir en WPA 1 :)
<mdeslaur> je vais penser à ca un peu
<mdeslaur> entouka, +1 pour enlever WPA du drop down
<mdeslaur> pis, ca fait la même chose avec 11.04, je viens d'essayer
<cyphermox> oui j'upload ca dans 2-3 minutes
<mdeslaur> merci!
<cyphermox> pour oneiric on le SRU aussi, ca devrait être assez simple... par contre ca risque de confondre les gens
<mdeslaur> bof
<cyphermox> moins qu'un réseau wpa pas sécurisé ;)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/886474/
<cyphermox> ^ suffisemment clair à ton avis?
<mdeslaur> s/kernel/some kernel drivers/ pe?
<mdeslaur> j'ai l.impression que ca dépends du driver
<cyphermox> laisse moi ressayer avec ath9k
<cyphermox> t'as parlé au kernel team
<cyphermox> ?
<cyphermox> boo, pas capable de le faire marcher avec ath9k.
<cyphermox> (ca fait un WPA pas sécurisé, comme pour iwlwifi et rt2800pci)
<mdeslaur> bof, des drivers cassé, ca ressemble pas mal à la qualité de tous les autres drivers dans le kernel
<cyphermox> ouais, mais quand c'est plusieurs drivers y'a de quoi se demander si c'est nl80211 sous les drivers qui est brisé ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: lâche toi lousse: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<cyphermox> bah je voulais dire ubuntu kernel team; sont payés pour ca ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ils vont lâcher leur "kernel team demotivation bot" sur ton bug et tu vas le regretter :)
<cyphermox> pointer quelqu'un au bugzilla de kernel.org c'est ton équivalent?
<cyphermox> lol
<mdeslaur> hehehe :)
<cyphermox> c'est aussi motivant que de pagailler à la cuillère à café à travers l'Atlantique.
<cyphermox> <cyphermox> dcbw: any additional thoughts? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/905748
<cyphermox> <dcbw> cyphermox: afaik, that's all kernel-land
<cyphermox> <dcbw> cyphermox: and basically hasn't worked in years
<cyphermox> <tgardner> cyphermox, is there a reason for the linux task ? seems like its nm or wpa-supplicant at fault, though I have not read the bug report.
<cyphermox> as expected :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: es-tu suffisamment démotivé? :)
<cyphermox> moo?
<cyphermox> ah, kernel demotivation dude.
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: je peux pas désactiver WPA pour adhoc
<cyphermox> du moins, pas au niveau de NM globalement, sinon ca empêche de se connecter à d'autres réseaux adhoc WPA, assumant qu'un système en crée un correctement
<mdeslaur> hrm
<mdeslaur> platte ca
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: peut-être pas si pire, ca l'air qu'upstream regarde ca là ;)
<mdeslaur> ah oui?
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> et je viens de mettre le bug à jour
<cyphermox> j'espère arriver à démotiver le demotivation bot :)
<cyphermox> <tgardner> cyphermox, that looks like enough info to send an email to upstream
<cyphermox> <cyphermox> tgardner: should I read this as "please contact upstream" or do you have contacts? :)
<cyphermox> <tgardner> cyphermox, the former.
<cyphermox> <cyphermox> alright :)
<cyphermox> <tgardner> cyphermox, this bug is well beyond my knowledge of the protocol code
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> et on pitche la patate chaude
<cyphermox> pas vraiment; check ca
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/905748/comments/45
 * cyphermox opens the drawer to grab git and vi...
<cyphermox> looks like I'll soon be writing my second kernel patch to life :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> watch you don't get kernel developer cooties
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: I've already got those, I don't think dave miller likes me.
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-14
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-15
<MagicFab> tottto-drummond, o/
<cyphermox> sup homies
<MagicFab> cyphermox, j'ai pas pu aller te voir cette semaine :)
<cyphermox> de quoi?
<MagicFab> sipherdee_ soit être pas mal busy aussi
<MagicFab> cyphermox, pour le téléphone ;) J'ai aussi un chargeur / dock pour N1 pour tonfrère
<cyphermox> quel telephone?
<MagicFab> Le HTC Desire
<cyphermox> euh j'aurais un autre preneur
<cyphermox> je vais ruminer la dessus cette nuit ;)
<cyphermox> la belle mere serait peut-etre intéressée mais elle pourrait aussi se ramasser un nouveau phone de videotron
<MagicFab> ok, on en reparle
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-10
<Duedue1> bonjour a tous
<Duedue1> Salut tout le monde
<Duedue1> j'ai un petit souci avec skype sur ubuntu. quelqu'un pour m'aider? 
<MagicFab> Duedue1,  "Pour poser une question... posez-là!"
<Duedue1> euh c'est a dire que ce n'est pas vraiment une question, c'est un disfonctionnement 
<Duedue1> j'ai installé skype comme indiqué sur le forum ubuntu mais quand je le lance, j'ai le rond qui tourne indicant que ça charge et un petit mot en dessous disant gentillement " connexion en cours" mais rien de plus
<Max_LeLiseux> Quand j'fait une capture d'écran avec ALT+PRINTSCREEN ou PRINTSCREEN, sa va direct dans mon HOME au format PNG, j'aimerais changer le répertoire et le format de sorti
<Ankman> veut changer file type?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui et la destination
<Ankman> gsettings set "org.gnome.gnome-screenshot" "auto-save-directory" "file:///home/$USER/where_ever_you_want"
<Ankman> peut-etre seulement "gsettings set "org.gnome.gnome-screenshot" "auto-save-directory" "what_ever_directory"
<Max_LeLiseux> en faisant montrer les dossiers/fichiers cacher, dans home, j'ai trouver le fichier .mpaint je sais pas si c'est sa
<Ankman> heh
<Ankman> mSpaint? ;-)
<Ankman> sure you're not on windows? ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-12
<Max_LeLiseux> salut a tous
<Max_LeLiseux> je cherche un site autre que LCN/TVA/Twitter/Facebook pour prendre mes nouvelles non modifier/tronquer
<Ankman> Max_LeLiseux: blogger account?
<Max_LeLiseux> j'te suit pa Ankman ?
<Ankman> umm
<Yves> Max_LeLiseux: http://ici.radio-canada.ca
<Yves> Je te conseille la radio qui est non commanditée, l'information y est plus juste.
<Yves> Y'a aussi ledevoir.com et mondediplomatique.fr qui sont indépendants
<Yves> Pour bloguer, y'a le site de Josée Legault (je ne me rappelle plus où) qui est très pointu, mais intelligent.
<Yves> Le devoir offre le blogue d'Antoine Robitallille qui est pas mal non plus.
<Yves> Je te propose ces solutions afin d'éviter les chialeux qui disent n'importe quoi.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-13
<cyphermox> Yves, par définition radio Canada n'est pas un informateur indépendant 
<cyphermox> Et le devoir pas nécessairement exempt de partisannerie 
<Yves> cyphermox: La radio de RC l'est.  Puis ils ne sont pas doux avec Harpeur.  Puis en effet Le Devoir fait montre d'une certaine partisanerie qui tire vers la gauche.  Cependant c'est toujours bien mieux que les médias qui appartiennent à Québécor (qui ne possède pas encore le PKPQ) et la Power qui contrôle le PLQ depuis fort longtemps.  Pas facile d'obtenir de l'information totalement impartiale.  Avec les coupures à RC, les journalistes
<Yves> en beau joualvert.  Difficile de les condamner, mais tu as raison sur le fait que ça peut les rendre partiaux par moment.  Ce sont des êtres humains, après tout.  Mais merci du commentaire.  :)
<Yves> cyphermox: Un peu comme les nouvelles à la télé toutes commanditées par le pétrole ou les chars.  Impossible de croire qu'ils nous informent impartialement lorsqu'il s'agit d'environnement.  Ils font leur possible dans un cadre que je ne leur envie pas.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-14
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
<Yves> Salut Max
<formol> Premier débat officiel de la course à la chefferie à Trois-Rivières
<formol> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnAAHO3OknM&feature=youtu.be&t=51m50s
<formol> À 51m50s, Alexandre Cloutier affirme "Je mettrais fin aux logiciels libres..."
<formol>  Ça c'est un gars qui connait le dossier, clairement...
#ubuntu-qc 2018-03-16
<ric> bonjour
<ric> Est-ce qu'il y aurais un endroit ou je pourrais acheter un laptop sans OS, ou avec ubuntu préinstallé ?
<Ankman> Lenovo, Dell...
<Ankman> pourquoi pas acheter un laptop aven winodow et installer linux?
<Ankman> http://www.dell.com/learn/ca/en/cabsdt1/campaigns/dell-linux-ubuntu-en
<Tankbot> [ Linux Laptops with Linux Ubuntu | Dell Canada ] - www.dell.com
